# المواصفات القياسية الألمانية



## محمد محمود السعيد (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كما ذكرت لحضراتكم آنفا بأني سأقدم لكم المزيد من المواصفات القياسية الألمانية ..........din
لذا، تفضلوا مجموعة الملفات المرفقة بالموقع الموضح ادناه ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان. 

بالنسبة للمداخلة الطيبة بخصوص نقل هذه الملفات إلى منتدى الهندسة المدنية فمن رأي الشخصي أن منتدى ادارة المشاريع الذي نحن بصدده الأن هو منتدي الجميع فالكل مهما اختلف تخصصه سواء كان مدني او ميكانيا أوكهرباء............الخ يتصفح هذا الموقع الجامع الشامل.

أضف لذلك ان ادارة المشاريع جزء اساسي من حياة المهندس المدني خاصة، وبالتالي ستجد في الغالب ان كل من يتردد على منتدى الهندسة المدنية بلا شك يتصفح منتدى إدارة المشاريع............

جزالكم الله خيرا 

لاتنسونا بصالح دعاكم ( دعاء الغيب )

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VAAHTBX8


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز على هذا الملف ولكن انا لدي ايضا المواصفات القياسية الألمانية Din 1045 وللأسف هذه الملفات باللغة الألمانية ولا أعرف هل هناك من فائدة عند رفعها على المنتدى بخاصة ان المتكلمين باللغة الألمانية قليلون.....


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 يناير 2008)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بالنسبة للمداخلة الطيبة بخصوص نقل هذه الملفات إلى منتدى الهندسة المدنية فمن رأي الشخصي أن منتدى ادارة المشاريع الذي نحن بصدده الأن هو منتدي الجميع فالكل مهما اختلف تخصصه سواء كان مدني او ميكانيا أوكهرباء............الخ يتصفح هذا الموقع الجامع الشامل.
> 
> ...



اهلا بك اخي الكريم المعطاء

اولا:
اشكرك ثانيا لعطائك ونفعك للاخرين فجزاك الله كل خير

ثانيا:
ما قلته بمشاركتي السابقة بموضوعكم الكريم السابق هو: 



> مشكورا اخونا الفاضل محمد محمود السعيد
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...



والذي طلبته هو اعادة طرح نفسس الملف في الهندسة المدنية كنسخة 
وذلك لتعم الافادة اكثر
حيث ان الملف الذي بموضوعكم السابق هو عن البلاطات الخرسانية 

والفكرة هي ان ينتشر الملف في القسمين الذين يتركز فيهما وجود اخوتنا مهندسي المدني بقسم المدنية وقسم ادارة المشاريع

واؤيد طرحكم فبالطبع ان قسم ادارة المشاريع ينتفع منه كل التخصصات من الاخوة الزملاء العاملين بادارة المشاريع او الادارات الهندسية بالهيئات


اما عن الملف الحالي هنا
فلو اتمنى عليك رفعه على موقع غير ال Megaupload
حيث انه محجوب في بلاد دون اخرى

ااكرر شكري لعطائكم المميز

وننتظر منكم الافادات والنفع للناس كما ​


----------



## mohamedbadawy (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن رفع هذه الملفات على سيرفر اخر ضروري لأن هذا السيرفر لا يفتح فى مصر


----------



## ELGAMAL (7 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## الناصح الامين (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوتي الكرام
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفات الطابوق الزجاجي (الالمانية او الانكليزية او المصرية او اي دولة
glass bricks


----------

